# weird behavior



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

So we had a guy come to the house to give us an estimate to clean up the yard of sticks, left over leaves, and acorns. Koda has never had an issues with strangers before. I took her out with me to go potty and to wait with me to wait for the guy. He got out of the truck and Koda started to walk up to him. I said to him don't worry she is friendly. Well she stated barking and growling at him and the hair on her back went straight up. I felt like she was being aggressive towards him and I have never seen this kind of behavior from her. Could it have been some kind of feeling he was putting off that made her uncomfortable. Do you think I need to start to worrying about her with stranger now? She has always been very excited to meet new people I am so confused.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

It is something you'll have to be aware of. Ball caps, hoodies, big jackets, or other things that make this person look "different" than the normal visitor, or it could just be this person's behavior (fear maybe) that can trigger a defensive posture of Koda to certain strangers. 

From my post:
"Bailey is 60 pounds. A male of all muscle and built like a tank. Some people mistake him for a small Rhodesian Ridgeback. 
Chloe is 43 pounds. She is a very fit and trim female and is equipped with a loud bark.

Now that the dogs are adults and no longer puppies, I have noticed a change. Chloe is going on 4 and Bailey is almost 3. They are both much more confident. They have learned to mind me and obey my commands.

Important qualities in a watch / guard dog."

I wouldn't say you should be worried, but a the same time you'll have to be bit more careful now that she doesn't love EVERYBODY.

RBD


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Red thanks for the response. I actually just read through some of your blogs yesterday and I read your blog on vizsla as a guard dog. You have great info on there and I hope you continue to inform us newbies . I wasn't sure if she thought she was protecting me from him or if maybe they just go through changes. I will definitely be more aware with her meeting new people. I really did feel the way she was a acting she was protecting me for what ever reason. She was the most confident I've ever seen her as she placed herself between me and the man and to me she was like take one more step and your mine. I had to snap her out of it and put her in the house and she still stood at the glass watching. Whatever the reason I will be more careful.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

mommaofalot said:


> Red thanks for the response. I actually just read through some of your blogs yesterday and I read your blog on vizsla as a guard dog. You have great info on there and I hope you continue to inform us newbies . I wasn't sure if she thought she was protecting me from him or if maybe they just go through changes. I will definitely be more aware with her meeting new people. I really did feel the way she was a acting she was protecting me for what ever reason. She was the most confident I've ever seen her as she placed herself between me and the man and to me she was like take one more step and your mine. I had to snap her out of it and put her in the house and she still stood at the glass watching. Whatever the reason I will be more careful.


To me it sounds like Koda was being a good, intuitive companion.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Up until Watson was six months old, he also loved everyone. Now, a couple of years later, if you approach our door and he doesn't know who you are, he's going to let you know that he's around. If you sneak up on us on walks, he will startle you back with his bark, although I've never seen him growl at anyone. 

Control and commands work well, just remember that Koda is doing her job. I give an "it's ok" when I'm not too worried. I've let Watson scare people off before... didn't think twice about it.


----------

